# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Neighbours Spoilers 4th - 8th April 2016

## Perdita

Neighbours fans, it's time to get excited. Channel 5 is planning to give the show a special 10pm screening next month as Lassiters becomes the hotel from hell.

Show bosses have come up with a gripping 'Hotel Death Trap' storyline, which will see tragedy strike when a massive explosion rocks the Lassiters complex.

The action kicks off on Monday April 4 on Channel 5, when an hour-long 10pm special sees the hotel's boiler room explode.

In the chaotic aftermath, a number of residents and guests will find themselves buried and trapped beneath rubble and debris - and not everyone will make it out alive.

Paul shows Terese around Lassiters.
Â©  Channel 5

Over the course of the action-packed week, each episode is set in a different room and focuses on the fate of a separate set of characters. By the end of the week, the lives of some of our favourites will have been changed forever.

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison commented: "Hotel Death Trap week might well be the biggest week of Neighbours ever. Kicking off with an explosion at Lassiters Hotel, every episode sees brand new stories unfold, including shock returns, mysterious strangers, twists and turns aplenty and jeopardy for all our beloved characters. 

"Tragically, by the time the dust settles, the death count will be up to three.  Who won't make it out alive?"

Paige's jealousy grows as she watches Steph hanging out with Mark. ​
Â©  Channel 5
Channel 5's commissioner Greg Barnett added: "This week-long event promises to be the most gripping and dramatic ever for the series.

"As the week's episodes play out, we find more people trapped, more destruction caused and more shocking secrets revealed. It really is going to be an incredible week. And the consequences will leave the residents of Ramsay Street reeling."

The deadly explosion will be caused after someone gets up to no good in the hotel's boiler room, leading to a big whodunit mystery for the residents to ponder.

Channel 5 previously aired Neighbours at 10pm in 2013, when an explosion rocked Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi's wedding day. Another scheduling experiment the following year saw a 'first look' 6.30pm screening added in for Kate Ramsay's tragic death.

----------

binky321 (15-03-2016), Dazzle (15-03-2016), eni294 (15-03-2016), nallak (07-04-2016), Pantherboy (15-03-2016), SoapsJSK (15-03-2016), tuckec01 (16-03-2016), Vikki (16-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coming next month to Channel 5, a UK exclusive 10pm episode of Neighbours, as part of âHotel Death Trapâ week. The week promises five days of gripping and unmissable drama, when viewers will see the demise of a much-loved Ramsay St regular. In one of the soapâs most emotional and moving death scenes since Harold lost his beloved Madge, Neighbours fans â no strangers to the odd natural or man-made disaster â will be left reeling for months to come when a massive explosion at the Lassiterâs complex threatens the lives of their favourite characters in a week-long special that begins on Channel 5 on Monday 4th April.

Producers of the Channel 5 hit show have warned viewers that at least two regular cast members will be checking-out for good by the end of the week, with a number of cliff hangers to keep them guessing as to whose lives are in jeopardy. The cast departures will be counterbalanced with the arrival of two surprise returns to the show, as well as the unveiling of two mysterious strangers, at least one of whom will provide an on-going storyline for many weeks to come. And, of course, with a number of red herrings seeded along the way, the show will keep viewers guessing on the culprit behind the explosion for the next few months, in the ultimate game of whodunnit.

Channel 5 Commissioner Greg Barnett said:

âThis week long event promises to be the most gripping and dramatic ever for the series. Iâm delighted UK fans get this world exclusive 10pm episode which is totally must see. As the weekâs episodes play out we find more people trapped, more destruction caused and more shocking secrets revealed. It really is going to be an incredible week. And the consequences will leave the residents of Ramsay Street reeling.â

Neighbours Executive Producer, Jason Herbison added:

âHotel Death Trap week might well be the biggest week of Neighbours ever.  Kicking off with an explosion at Lassiters Hotel, every episode sees brand new stories unfold, including shock returns, mysterious strangers, twists and turns aplenty and jeopardy for all our beloved characters.    Tragically, by the time the dust settles the death count will be up to three.  Who wonât make it out alive?â

The action kicks off on Channel 5 on Monday 4th April with a gripping hour-long 10pm special, which sees Erinsboroughâs renowned leisure complex a hive of activity.  Unaware that someone is up to no good in the hotelâs boiler room, the residents go about their daily business with secret rendez-vous, surprise encounters and the arrival of not one, but two, mystery men. As the boiler room explodes, Lassiters suddenly becomes the hotel from Hell, as residents and guests are buried and trapped beneath the former hotel building. Over the course of the week each episode is set in a different room, and plays out the fate of a separate set of characters. And by the end of the week, the lives of some of the Ramsay Street Neighbours will be irrevocably changed.

Neighbours airs Monday-Friday on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm. UK Exclusive episode airs at 10pm on 4th April


_idiotbox,co.uk_

----------

ChrisRF (24-03-2016), Dazzle (15-03-2016), lyncob (29-03-2016), nallak (07-04-2016), Pantherboy (15-03-2016), pyrocanthus (16-03-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016), tuckec01 (16-03-2016), Vikki (16-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really looking forward to this.  Two regular characters die!  :EEK!:

----------

Pantherboy (15-03-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016), tuckec01 (16-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm really looking forward to this.  Two regular characters die!


At least 2, seen other comments where it says 3 die ... Kyle appears to be one of the victims   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2016), meagan82 (21-03-2016), nallak (07-04-2016), Pantherboy (15-03-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016), tuckec01 (16-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> At least 2, seen other comments where it says 3 die ... Kyle appears to be one of the victims


Sad about Kyle.  :Sad: 

I wonder who the other regular will be?  The third is possibly a guest character like Tom Quill...or perhaps even Doug?  I was thinking the other day he's likely to be killed off rather than fade away painfully and slowly.  Actually, Doug's been back a while now so could he perhaps be counted as a regular character?

----------

lizann (17-03-2016), Pantherboy (16-03-2016), Perdita (16-03-2016), pyrocanthus (19-03-2016), tuckec01 (16-03-2016)

----------


## indigodance

Lauren with a bit of luck ... then Paige .... followed by Imogen ....  as long as Bossy is ok ....

----------

badirene (18-03-2016), lizann (17-03-2016), pyrocanthus (19-03-2016), TaintedLove (22-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

yes paige be a goner

 think kyle and quills and nena or doug

----------


## lizann

yes paige be a goner

 think kyle and quills and nena or doug

----------


## Dazzle

Nene's death would be very welcome, although it would be too cruel for Amy to lose both her mum and boyfriend at once.

----------


## Sixtdiablo

So am pretty sure that the 3 to die in the Lassiters explosion are Kyle, Imogen and Josh!
Not official but judging by their personal Twitter/Instagram pages.. Kyle is a definite anyways as we have known he is leaving for a long time. Imogen has been posting piccies of herself in LA. Imogen and Josb are a rl couple so pretty sure Josh is gone too on account of that! If am wrong sorry but no one else makes sense.

----------

daisy_boo (18-03-2016), Dazzle (18-03-2016), pyrocanthus (26-03-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Will there be a repeat of the Lassiters explosion on channel 5 the next day? I have to be up early the  next day


It's all so confusing as they're not telling us.  I think you'll see most of Monday & Tuesday's episodes at the normal times.

----------


## its.like.that

Looking at things, I think it's obvious that one of the Quill's is behind it and they are framing Paul.

With the development not happening, Lassiters isn't financially viable so they probably caused the explosion for the insurance money and easy to pin it on Paul. Hopefully that's not the case as it's obvious, but I think obvious in this case will ring true.

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016)

----------


## its.like.that

Looking at things, I think it's obvious that one of the Quill's is behind it and they are framing Paul.

With the development not happening, Lassiters isn't financially viable so they probably caused the explosion for the insurance money and easy to pin it on Paul. Hopefully that's not the case as it's obvious, but I think obvious in this case will ring true.

----------


## Dazzle

> Looking at things, I think it's obvious that one of the Quill's is behind it and they are framing Paul.
> 
> With the development not happening, Lassiters isn't financially viable so they probably caused the explosion for the insurance money and easy to pin it on Paul. Hopefully that's not the case as it's obvious, but I think obvious in this case will ring true.


I agree. I've also been thinking it's one of the Quills, quite possibly for the insurance. Or perhaps it's some kind of revenge by Tom after Julie fires him?  I'm not sure about Lassiters not being financially viable without the second tower because it's certainly made enough money for Paul over the years. However, perhaps the Quill chain was already overstretched?

----------


## LauBuch

> I agree. I've also been thinking it's one of the Quills, quite possibly for the insurance. Or perhaps it's some kind of revenge by Tom after Julie fires him?  I'm not sure about Lassiters not being financially viable without the second tower because it's certainly made enough money for Paul over the years. However, perhaps the Quill chain was already overstretched?


Yeah, I think it'll be one of them. Maybe Julie's little **** of a son? Not Tom, the other wee brat  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I hate the fact the whodunnit storyline has been confirmed as lasting months. I'm not a fan of long running whodunnits as all soaps usually run out of ideas and end up looking a little silly, but we shall see! Maybe I'll enjoy it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eharding93

Having just watched tonights episode, I was wondering what others think about the possibility of Tyler being one of the 3 leaving? I haven't heard his name mentioned on these sites. Any thoughts?

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.30yearsofneighbours.net/n...#axzz44Vg4mZuI

The end of Neighbours possible   :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> Having just watched tonights episode, I was wondering what others think about the possibility of Tyler being one of the 3 leaving? I haven't heard his name mentioned on these sites. Any thoughts?


I haven't seen today's episode yet but I don't think anyone can be completely ruled out. The young cast usually stay for about three years before leaving to try and "crack" Hollywood and Tyler hasn't been there for that long so I think it's unlikely the actor's leaving of his own accord. He's popular too so I doubt the producer would want to get rid of him.

----------


## binky321

> Having just watched tonights episode, I was wondering what others think about the possibility of Tyler being one of the 3 leaving? I haven't heard his name mentioned on these sites. Any thoughts?


Yeah they usually stay for three years it seems to be standard like Harley Bonner and Ariel Kaplan who just reached that time before going (though there are exceptions like the actor that played Mason went after a year) but generally it's standard for the younger ones. 

Plus this disaster was filmed just before they finished for Christmas and I've seen quite a few photos on twitter of Travis Burns with fans on set of Neighbours that have been on tours of the set/filming locations as recently as March so I'm pretty sure Tyler is safe.

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> http://www.30yearsofneighbours.net/n...#axzz44Vg4mZuI
> 
> The end of Neighbours possible


April Fool's joke from Australia!  Not very funny I think.

----------

Mummy (01-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Looking at things, I think it's obvious that one of the Quill's is behind it and they are framing Paul.
> 
> With the development not happening, Lassiters isn't financially viable so they probably caused the explosion for the insurance money and easy to pin it on Paul. Hopefully that's not the case as it's obvious, but I think obvious in this case will ring true.


I think it could be Tom Quill, out for revenge.  Seems a cruel plot for insurance, especially when the hotel is packed for an event.

----------

Mirjam (31-03-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> I think it could be Tom Quill, out for revenge.  Seems a cruel plot for insurance, especially when the hotel is packed for an event.


I'd be so annoyed if it was him, plainly because that's the most obvious choice and if they are going to have a whodunnit storyline running for months, I'd find it really quite boring that they'd go for the most obvious choice in the end.

----------


## its.like.that

They are setting up a whodunnit for a few months? That explains why they had Chas in the boiler room. They have set up him as one of the suspects, Tyler, Paul, the woman that Paul sets out to wreck the function etc.

----------


## meagan82

I think it will be made to look like it's Tom but I think it will be his little brat brother.

----------


## meagan82

REGARDING.... Neighbours going off air because of low numbers in Australia its because of it being on channel 11 I know a few people including myself who tunned out for a while simply cause it isnt as easy for people to record.

----------

Perdita (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

An explosion rips through Lassiter's hotel, and leaves many lives hanging in the balance.

Tuesday 5th April 2016  (Hour-long special)
Erinsborough mourns the loss of a loved one. Karl is caught in a compromising position when Sarah Beaumont returns to town.

Wednesday 6th April 2016 
The explosion claims a second victim. Paige becomes fascinated by a mysterious newcomer. Susan worries about Sarah's motives.

Thursday 7th April 2016
A frantic Sonya searches for Toadie. Brad attempts to reconnect with Ned - but Lauren has reservations. What is Paul hiding?

Friday 8th April 2016
Amy mourns a lost love. Aaron's shocked to see Nate again. With his life on the line, Toadie asks a big favour of Steph.



_perfecrblend_

----------


## LauBuch

> REGARDING.... Neighbours going off air because of low numbers in Australia its because of it being on channel 11 I know a few people including myself who tunned out for a while simply cause it isnt as easy for people to record.


Wasn't that just an April fools?

----------


## LauBuch

> They are setting up a whodunnit for a few months? That explains why they had Chas in the boiler room. They have set up him as one of the suspects, Tyler, Paul, the woman that Paul sets out to wreck the function etc.


Yeah, I'll try and find the article, but I remember reading that they confirmed and had already planned (or filmed) the months after the explosion and there will be a lot of red herrings and it'll be a few months before we find out who actually did it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tuesday 5th April 2016 * (Hour-long special)*
> Erinsborough mourns the loss of a loved one. Karl is caught in a compromising position when Sarah Beaumont returns to town.


I've had a look at next week's TV listings (UK), and Tuesday's episode of Neighbours is half an hour as usual.  Perhaps Australia are getting the hour long episode on Tuesday that we're seeing Monday night?

----------


## Dazzle

I know the article about Neighbours coming to an end was an April Fool's joke, but the subject does rear its ugly head from time to time.  

The UK's Channel 5 basically keeps Neighbours afloat, and with the contract between Channel 5 and Neighbours up for renewal soon, there are some fans who are seriously nervous about the soap's future.  Channel 5 pay an awful lot of money for Neighbours (I think I remember reading Â£30 million a year) and are likely to be looking for savings.  However, the show is consistently one of their best ratings draws so they're not going to want to lose it.

Also, I know Neighbours is little watched in Australia, but (from what I've read on other sites) Australian channels (including the digital ones) have a quota of homegrown TV programming they have to produce.  Given that, the money from Channel 5, and how well Neighbours sells overseas, it seems unlikely that it's going to finish any time soon.  

Plus, the Neighbours team went ahead and spent millions recently on building the outdoor sets - which I don't think would have happened if they were worried about its future.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'd be so annoyed if it was him, plainly because that's the most obvious choice and if they are going to have a whodunnit storyline running for months, I'd find it really quite boring that they'd go for the most obvious choice in the end.


I wouldn't.  Sometimes that's the most believable.  Also Neighbours aren't like the other soaps at milking storylines, and crimes can take a while to solve.

----------


## LauBuch

> I know the article about Neighbours coming to an end was an April Fool's joke, but the subject does rear its ugly head from time to time.  
> 
> The UK's Channel 5 basically keeps Neighbours afloat, and with the contract between Channel 5 and Neighbours up for renewal soon, there are some fans who are seriously nervous about the soap's future.  Channel 5 pay an awful lot of money for Neighbours (I think I remember reading Â£30 million a year) and are likely to be looking for savings.  However, the show is consistently one of their best ratings draws so they're not going to want to lose it.
> 
> Also, I know Neighbours is little watched in Australia, but (from what I've read on other sites) Australian channels (including the digital ones) have a quota of homegrown TV programming they have to produce.  Given that, the money from Channel 5, and how well Neighbours sells overseas, it seems unlikely that it's going to finish any time soon.  
> 
> Plus, the Neighbours team went ahead and spent millions recently on building the outdoor sets - which I don't think would have happened if they were worried about its future.


I think it's got a few years left on it yet, I don't think it'll be around in 10 years time though however. I'd like to be proven wrong though! 
I can see it lasting another 5/6 years. Even if channel 5 renew their contract, they hit on a gem every now and then and eventually you will get people high up on the ladder wondering if it's financially worth it.
If channel 5 don't renew the contract, I don't see any other free view channel picking it up and if gets picked up by a digital channel, a lot of the Neighbours audience are older folk who may not have digital TV and without the UK audience, they'd really struggle.

As much as I hate to say it, Neighbours simply hasn't had the talent to hold itself up in recent years. Don't get me wrong, I know soaps aren't exactly known for producing A-list stars, but whenever I catch an episode of Emmerdale (which isn't very often) the cast in that seem to have more talent in it, whereas Neighbours has sort of become known for relying on the sex appeal of characters than the talent of the actors. I know that might sound cruel, but it's not meant to be, but some of the most popular characters/actors are so wooden and just unbelievable. 

Don't get me wrong, I love Neighbours and will tune in for however long it lasts, but they need to change more than their sets if they want to make their 40th anniversary.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), Mirjam (02-04-2016)

----------


## meagan82

> Wasn't that just an April fools?


YesRegardless Neighbours numbers are dismal since going from channel 10 to 11

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it's got a few years left on it yet, I don't think it'll be around in 10 years time though however. I'd like to be proven wrong though! 
> I can see it lasting another 5/6 years. Even if channel 5 renew their contract, they hit on a gem every now and then and eventually you will get people high up on the ladder wondering if it's financially worth it.
> If channel 5 don't renew the contract, I don't see any other free view channel picking it up and if gets picked up by a digital channel, a lot of the Neighbours audience are older folk who may not have digital TV and without the UK audience, they'd really struggle.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, Neighbours simply hasn't had the talent to hold itself up in recent years. Don't get me wrong, I know soaps aren't exactly known for producing A-list stars, but whenever I catch an episode of Emmerdale (which isn't very often) the cast in that seem to have more talent in it, whereas Neighbours has sort of become known for relying on the sex appeal of characters than the talent of the actors. I know that might sound cruel, but it's not meant to be, but some of the most popular characters/actors are so wooden and just unbelievable. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Neighbours and will tune in for however long it lasts, but they need to change more than their sets if they want to make their 40th anniversary.


I don't think there's much chance of Channel 5 not renewing its contract, although they're bound to want to negotiate the price they pay down.  They last bought the rights in 2007 for 10 years, so hopefully they'll buy it for another decade.

I agree there's some terrible actors on Neighbours, especially the younger cast (although in my opinion the worst of those - Amber and Josh - have gone or are about to go).  There's also some good young actors though.  I think Matt Wilson is very good and Xanthe has promise given more experience.

Comparing it to UK soaps, I'd say Corrie has some of the worst actors in soap.  I think Neighbours is in good shape on the whole and has really improved in the last few years.  No, it's not perfect, but it's more often than not thoroughly enjoyable in my opinion.

----------

Mirjam (02-04-2016), Piplup (04-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> I don't think there's much chance of Channel 5 not renewing its contract, although they're bound to want to negotiate the price they pay down.  They last bought the rights in 2007 for 10 years, so hopefully they'll buy it for another decade.
> 
> I agree there's some terrible actors on Neighbours, especially the younger cast (although in my opinion the worst of those - Amber and Josh - have gone or are about to go).  There's also some good young actors though.  I think Matt Wilson is very good and Xanthe has promise given more experience.
> 
> Comparing it to UK soaps, I'd say Corrie has some of the worst actors in soap.  I think Neighbours is in good shape on the whole and has really improved in the last few years.  No, it's not perfect, but it's more often than not thoroughly enjoyable in my opinion.


Oh there's definitely some promising talent in that cast for sure! I don't know the last time I watched Corrie because it was just embarrassing  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I think Neighbours has so much potential and sometimes it's not used and that's sort of frustrating. They tend to tackle quite interesting subjects and it always feels a little more genuine than some other soaps and I really hope it is around for another good while because it can be really good! My favourite character is Sheila, I think she is hilarious, as long as she sticks around, I'll be happy  :Stick Out Tongue:  

It'll probably remain the only soap I watch along with being my guilty pleasure  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), Mirjam (02-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans can expect heartbreaking scenes tonight (April 4) as the show's dramatic 10pm special sees a regular character killed off.

Channel 5 is giving the show a rare post-watershed slot for a specially-filmed hour-long episode, which focuses on an explosion disaster at Lassiters Hotel.

Lassiters will be a hive of activity today as various characters find themselves in the building, just in time for the shocking moment that the boiler room explodes. In the unmissable scenes that follow, this causes death and devastation which will change life in Erinsborough forever.

The storyline kicks off in Neighbours' regular 1.45pm and 5.30pm airings today, but viewers will have to tune back in at 10pm tonight to find out which character will be the first to die in the carnage.


Toadie is trapped in a hotel room underneath rubble
Â©  Channel 5

Tuesday's episode will feature a brief 3-minute recap from the 10pm airing but the tragic scenes won't be shown again in full, so Neighbours fans are being encouraged to watch the one-off special to get the full impact from the storyline.

As with the last 10pm special, which focused on an explosion at Sonya and Toadie's wedding, the hour-long airing has been specially edited for a post-watershed audience and will include chart music from artists such as Adele and One Direction playing over some key scenes.

The action then continues across the week, with more tragedy, turmoil and even the return of Karl Kennedy's old flame Sarah Beaumont to throw another spanner in the works.

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2016), Pantherboy (04-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (04-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Neighbours fans can expect heartbreaking scenes tonight (April 4) as the show's dramatic 10pm special sees a regular character killed off.
> 
> Channel 5 is giving the show a rare post-watershed slot for a specially-filmed hour-long episode, which focuses on an explosion disaster at Lassiters Hotel.
> 
> Lassiters will be a hive of activity today as various characters find themselves in the building, just in time for the shocking moment that the boiler room explodes. In the unmissable scenes that follow, this causes death and devastation which will change life in Erinsborough forever.
> 
> The storyline kicks off in Neighbours' regular 1.45pm and 5.30pm airings today, but viewers will have to tune back in at 10pm tonight to find out which character will be the first to die in the carnage.
> 
> 
> ...


So if people are unable to watch or record this they will miss the scenes that include the first death? I thought it was a more gory version of the first death scene. I'm glad for a little clarification though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2016)

----------


## IamCamGee

Imogen goes to work with Naomi in LA , Josh dies , Imogen doesn't,  Kyle leaves and goes with Georgia, I would say Susan is injured and pretty sure its Doug and Tom Quill that die

----------


## LauBuch

I was hoping this hour long episode was going to go straight into the explosion after the recap. I'm guessing this first half hour is just going to be the same as what was aired earlier, the only thing that's different so far is the music playing over scenes

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was hoping this hour long episode was going to go straight into the explosion after the recap. I'm guessing this first half hour is just going to be the same as what was aired earlier, the only thing that's different so far is the music playing over scenes


Yes, it was very disappointing that the first half hour was just a repeat of the earlier episode. I wouldn't have minded if I'd been forewarned so I didn't have to sit through it again.

----------

Topaz (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I have to say as a big fan of Neighbours that I thought the episode where Josh died was one of the most ludicrous soap episodes I can remember watching. So many suspensions of disbelief were required!

----------

badirene (06-04-2016), Topaz (05-04-2016)

----------


## Topaz

Me too, I was fortunate enough to record it so I could fast forward the first half hour but how disappointing!! 

How comes Toadie has gotten caught up in a death trap again?! Poor old toad.

----------

daisy_boo (05-04-2016), Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Yes, it was very disappointing that the first half hour was just a repeat of the earlier episode. I wouldn't have minded if I'd been forewarned so I didn't have to sit through it again.


Yeah, it wasn't really an hour special, it was a 30 minute...sort of special. I didn't really get the point of having it at 10, I was hoping for it to maybe be a little more gory, but that didn't happen.
Are licensing laws for music different after 9 or something? The use of chart songs suddenly seemed so random  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## PAJ88

> Yeah, it wasn't really an hour special, it was a 30 minute...sort of special. I didn't really get the point of having it at 10, I was hoping for it to maybe be a little more gory, but that didn't happen.
> Are licensing laws for music different after 9 or something? The use of chart songs suddenly seemed so random


What was the song? I didn't notice it on the Aussie episode tonight.

----------


## PAJ88

> Yeah, it wasn't really an hour special, it was a 30 minute...sort of special. I didn't really get the point of having it at 10, I was hoping for it to maybe be a little more gory, but that didn't happen.
> Are licensing laws for music different after 9 or something? The use of chart songs suddenly seemed so random


What was the song? I didn't notice it on the Aussie episode tonight.

----------


## LauBuch

> What was the song? I didn't notice it on the Aussie episode tonight.


For Josh's death scene they played Adele's song 'When We Were Young.' 
Throughout the episode they played 1D, Zayn and Lucas Graham songs too, but I think it was just for the UK special they had them play, they don't usually use chart music

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I was hoping this hour long episode was going to go straight into the explosion after the recap. I'm guessing this first half hour is just going to be the same as what was aired earlier, the only thing that's different so far is the music playing over scenes


Yes, that was annoying.  The second half was excellent ( apart from Adele wailing above Josh ), but we could have just had a 30 minute special.

----------


## LauBuch

> Yes, that was annoying.  The second half was excellent ( apart from Adele wailing above Josh ), but we could have just had a 30 minute special.


Yeah it was really annoying, the fact as well they were like "this is not going to be a repeat episode! This is brand new material!" and then it was half a repeat and half new material...ugh. 
If they had said "the first 25 minutes will be the build up again and then new stuff" I don't think I'd have been quite as annoyed

----------


## meagan82

I found Imogen really cold she just ignored her dying brother and followed Daniel.

----------

badirene (06-04-2016), Dazzle (05-04-2016), eni294 (06-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I found Imogen really cold she just ignored her dying brother and followed Daniel.


Yes, that was out of character.  There's no way she would have really shown absolutely no concern for Joshua - who she knew was injured too.  That was just one of the many occurrences that required a suspension of disbelief from me in that episode.

----------


## meagan82

The new promotion looks good  :Smile:  ...I think I will like the John Doe story line and love ♡ story with Paige... not keen on Karl/Sarah .. Jai looks fun though.  ....

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans should grab those tissues again - the show will be airing its second Hotel Death Trap demise today (April 6).

Viewers are still reeling over the tragic loss of Josh Willis, who passed away in tearjerking scenes after getting trapped underneath a concrete column at the hotel.

Wednesday's episode is now being promoted as equally unmissable, as another popular character is killed off in sad circumstances.

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison commented: "We promised it would be the biggest week ever and while I know viewers are reeling over the death of Joshua, please don't put the tissues away yet. 

"Tonight we lose one of our much loved long-term characters and there are more surprises to come from the debris. 

"However, despite all the drama of this week, it's not all despair. There are some very happy endings and surprise arrivals in store over the coming weeks."

Neighbours' hotel horror is proving to be a huge hit, with over a million viewers tuning in for the action-packed 10pm special on Channel 5 on Monday night.

The sudden increase in buzz surrounding the show has also led to Neighbours trending high on Facebook and Twitter as viewers have speculated over the next victim.

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), lizann (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

As predicted by many, it is going to be bye bye Doug  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), lellygurl (06-04-2016), lizann (06-04-2016), Pantherboy (06-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

poor brad

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> poor brad


How will he cope with seeing both his son and father die before his eyes in one day? That would be extremely difficult to come to terms with. I hope there are long term repercussions from these deaths for all the Willises.

Doug's death was sad, although it felt strangely underplayed to me.  I did like seeing his "ghost" afterwards though.  :Smile:

----------

lizann (07-04-2016), Pantherboy (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (06-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> How will he cope with seeing both his son and father die before his eyes in one day? That would be extremely difficult to come to terms with. *I hope there are long term repercussions from these deaths for all the Willises.*
> 
> Doug's death was sad, although it felt strangely underplayed to me.  I did like seeing his "ghost" afterwards though.


Same, there's nothing worse than when shows have traumatic deaths and then the families are over them a week later.
Although I do remember reading an interview with the woman who plays Therese (I need to start learning the actors names!) and she said they were still filming the emotional aftermaths of recent storylines and I'm assuming that has to be the deaths of Josh and Doug.

It was quite nice they both went at the same time and I don't mean that in a nasty way! But Josh and Doug had a really special and unique bond and I always enjoyed their scenes together, especially when they were plotting Ned's return, so storyline wise is was nice, but as for family tragedy, that's a tough one!

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), lizann (07-04-2016), Pantherboy (06-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (07-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (06-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *It was quite nice they both went at the same time* and I don't mean that in a nasty way! But Josh and Doug had a really special and unique bond and I always enjoyed their scenes together, especially when they were plotting Ned's return, so storyline wise is was nice, but as for family tragedy, that's a tough one!


I agree, and I'm so glad Brad never got to tell Doug about Josh's death.  :Sad:

----------

daisy_boo (06-04-2016), Pantherboy (08-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (07-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope we see a new side to Brad, Scott is a good actor given decent material to work with

----------

Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought the actresses who play Terese and Piper did the best acting for Josh's death 

Rebekah Elmaloglou is amazing

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016), lizann (07-04-2016), Pantherboy (08-04-2016), Perdita (07-04-2016), Summer8 (11-04-2016)

----------

